# Sensor de proximidad con salida analogica



## eiros (Ago 14, 2012)

soy nuevo en el foro, es mi primer tema, tengo un problema, tengo que presentar mi proyecto de electronica digital II, usando memoria epron y conversores analogico digital y viceversa, mi problema radica en que quiero disenar un palo para ciegos que vibre cuando se acerca a un objeto y que la variacion de vibracion tenga dos niveles cerca y muy cerca, con diferentes intensidades, o tambien podria ser por pitidos de audio, la parte en que estoy atorado es que no encuentro el sensor que tenga salida anagolica a no ser un infrarrojo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

Hola Amigo, lamentablemente los sensores de proximidad, tienen una distancia de deteccion muy pequeña para la aplicacion que quieres darle.
Busca informacion sobre instrumentos musicales tipo "Theremin".


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2012)

los infrarrojos si se saben configurar y alimentar pueden detectar distancias de hasta 5 metros sin poblemas...

Sinó, podemos buscar sensores IR de alarmas y desarmarlos o ver cómo poder sacarles una señal analógica...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2012)

Cuando el Foro se encontraba alojado en el antiguo servidor había publicado los datasheet de varios sensores IR de largo alcance, pero se perdieron en la mudanza 

*Algunos:*

*GP2Y0A21*
*GP2A200LCS0*
*GP2A231LRSAF*
*GP2Y0D805Z0F*
*GP2Y0A02YK0F*

*Edit:*

El catálogo de Sharp


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 15, 2012)

Un sensor de proximidad proporcional a la distancia para la aplicacion podría ser un ultrasónico de proximidad PERO como se va a ser usado por personas invidentes puede generarle problemas debido a que ellos tienen un oido más agudo.

Milra el link adjunto arriba

Fogonazo tu que opinas???

Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

Amigo, bueno dudo que un ser humano pueda escuchar mas alla de 20Khz. ademas las señales de ultrasonidos que utilizan algunos dispositivos duplican esta cifra.
En cuanto a los sistemas IR que comentan mas arriba, tienen el inconveniente de ser direccionales.
Por lo tanto no tendra el mismo comportamiento ni sensibilidad, si el obstaculo es aspero-liso, claro-oscuro, etc.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 15, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, bueno dudo que un ser humano pueda escuchar mas alla de 20Khz. ademas las señales de ultrasonidos que utilizan algunos dispositivos duplican esta cifra.


 

Pues te comento que conozco a alguien que cuando conectabamos un cargador de baterias y algunos TV de TRC no podía soportar los ruidos, aunque nosotros no escuchabamos nada;es por eso que pregunto por que es la opcion mas recomendada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 15, 2012)

Amigo Luis Eduardo Sánchez, estoy de acuerdo con tu comentario, pero las fcias. utilizadas en TV que rodan los 16Khz. esta muy lejos de 40Khz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> ......Fogonazo tu que opinas???....



Hace un tiempo estuve mirando una especie de documental que mostraba a un hombre ciego que caminaba e incluso andaba en bicicleta aplicando una especie de sonar cuyo emisor era su propia boca, detectaba los rebotes de sonido tipo chasquido. Considero que no hay que descartar (Despreciar) las posibilidades de captación de un oído altamente entrenado.

Respecto de emplear ultrasonidos, lo veo viable.
Si existiera la remota posibilidad de que alguien captara las emisiones, cosa que no creo, solo sería cuestión de aumentar esa frecuencia.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 18, 2012)

Vi el mismo programa, es genial, y es real, y los animales hacen eso...sobretodo los animales marinos...y obvio los murciélagos.

Tienen mejor alcance y parece que mejor respuesta.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 19, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Vi el mismo programa, es genial, y es real, y los animales hacen eso...sobretodo los animales marinos...y obvio los murciélagos.
> 
> Tienen mejor alcance y parece que mejor respuesta.



Tienes algun link donde se pueda ver ese programa???


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2012)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Tienes algun link donde se pueda ver ese programa???
> 
> 
> Saludos



Lo vi por TV de cable, no recuerdo el programa 

 Podría ser el de Super Humanos en el Discovery Channel 


*Edit:*

Aca taa


----------



## eiros (Ago 20, 2012)

mi intencion era usar el sensor con dos niveles de proximidad, justo era para un baston para ciegos, lo que quiero disenar de la siguiente manera del sensor una salida anogica, que me entregue un voltaje, eso conectarlo a una memoria epron y a un conversor analogico digital, y acivar una pulsera usando los vibradores del telefono entonces, lo usaria y eso seria de la siguiente manera, si uso el ingrarrogo de 40 a 80 cm, vibra un vibrador, de 0 a 40 vibra dos vibradores, ese es mi proyecto, tengo que presentarle para electronica digital 2, lei el data shif del infrarrojo, y va espectaculo para conectar al epron, gracias por los datos de los sensores infrarrojos, queria acer una consulta mas, los ultrasonicos vi que tenian mas alcanse, pero no encontre con salida analogica


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 20, 2012)

Amigo, que funcion cumpliria el uso de una memoria EPROM o EEPROM en tu proyecto?.


----------



## eiros (Ago 21, 2012)

seria para guardar los datos del adc


----------

